# Pictures of my Kindle Touch cases (uptaded)



## Lucille (Sep 26, 2014)

I've recently bought a Kindle Touch from a seller here in Brazil. Is my first Kindle and I am completely in love with it! I know Touch was replaced by Paperwhite but I love my Kindle because it has stereo audio jack and speakers. I can download a lot of free ebooks, audiobooks and games too and listen to audio files, what is wonderful to practice other languages like English (I am Brazilian).
I've made some customized cases and enjoyed the result.
I also read much more now that I own an e-reader.
I am so happy!!!


----------

